# Tyranid Assault



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

ok so this is my first time, but ive looked at others and got an idea of what to do.

so you are a space marine in a squad from ultramarines chapter. your chapter has been sent to a planet under a tyranid invasion hoping to hault the invasion before its tooo late. ur sqaud is the elite squad of your chapter, the best of the best.

profile should look like this

name

age

gear

bio

appearance

and i will play all npcs and nids


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm assuming this thread is for a minimum of 5 and 10 maximum? as thats the number of Marines in a squad...

I would be interested in this if you provde a little more information, such as the planet we are on a mission to.

How do you plan o play the tyrannids? And whats an npcs lol

I'll be working something out...


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea 5-10 people, npcs are non player characters. they are characters that there isnt a person to play for, such as a librarian or the master of forge. the planet is the forgeworld Urdesh.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I'll be happy to get on on this mate.
I'll right something up tonight and post my character tomorrow


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Name* - Terminator Sergeant Solenus Terram

*Age* - 527

*Gear* - Modified Thunderhammer / Axe. Solenus created this master-crafted weapon himself, using the head of an axe taken from a mighty chaos champion defeated by Solenus. Unlike other users of Thunderhammers, Solenus replaces his storm shield with a master-crafted Storm Bolter. Personal
teleporter.

*Bio* - Solenu Terram grew up on the world Talassar, an Imperial Ocean World in Ultramar in the Ultima Segmentum. He passed all his training on Parmenio top of the class, and Calgar himself was drawn to the young neophyte.
As he became a scout, he was the only Initiate scout to be able to defeat a scout sergeant in hand-to-hand combat. As he advanced o full space marien status, due to his raw power and strength was assigned to an Assualt squad. Withing his first 5 years he showed a brilliant tactial prowess, particularly whenhis sergeant was killed my chaos forces and he assumed command of his squad. He then became Sergeant, and quickly asended to the right on Terminator Status. he has served with the legendary 1st company for around 400 years, in this time earning many honours and claiming his place as one of the Ultramarines finest.

*Appearance* - Extremely tall and musculure, even by space marine standard. Although he has served for centuries, he still has no bionics, although has more than a fair share worth of deep scars and other battle marks. His whole right Forearm bares the mark of heavy promethium burns when his heavy flamer backfired on him.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

this is great, welcome ultra111


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Invictus Gast

Age: 156

Wargear: Mark 6 'Corvus' pattern power armour; frag and krak grenades; auspex

Weapons: Bolter; bolt pistol; combat blade

Personality: Serious most of the time, but on rare occasions a more relaxed side can be discovered deep within Invictus. Otherwise he is full of pride and inner strength, and the teachings of the codex which, through service with the deathwatch and captain Ardias, he has been prone to not follow to the exact letter. Like all who have served with the deathwatch, Invictus does not, and is forbidden to, speak of what he did with them and becomes cold any time the matter is brought up. For him there are terrible wounds that go very deep.

Appearance: Tanned skin, short cropped black hair and dark green eyes; Invictus has a scar running up from the corner of his right eye from a shrapnel wound. His left eye is bionic, with a three line scar running down from it and partially ending just below his mouth. His right upper arm and shoulder along with the right side of his neck are bleached white from a strange xeno acid burn.

Background: Born on mighty Macragge itself, Invictus hails from one of the low-land regions of the planet. As an initiate of the chapter, Invictus was like any other and served in the tenth company as a scout before receiving his power armour and being made a member of a tactical squad in the sixth company; also serving as an assault marine and devestator of the seventh and eight company's before finally being made a member of the third battle company under captain Mikael Fabian. For nearly two and a half centuries, Invictus fought as a tactical marine before he was promoted to the rank of sergeant during an incursion against the orks. For four decade Invuctus led his squad before being declared a veteran of the company and seconded to the deathwatch for fifteen years.

Upon his return, third company was no longer led by captain Fabian, but rather captain Ardias in his former captain's stead. Since his return, Invictus has fought for forty five years under third company and fought in the Damocles Crusade. Before the death of captain Ardias, Invictus was to be awarded the crux terminatus and made a member of first company.

During his service with the deathwatch, Invictus fought xenophorms including genestealers and some small groups of tyranid creatures.



Hope thats in line of what your looking for.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

great welcome darkreever

also a heads up

im running nids instinctively, they wont back down so easy sooo.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Name: 'Tank' Wallace

Age: 336

Wargear: Mark 3 'Iron' Pattern Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades

Weapons: Plasma Cannon, 2 bolt pistols

Personality:
Easy-going and very cool-minded, his personality doesn't really change much unless something profound happens, he has his own kind of zealotry for the Emperor.
He doesn't really act like a typical Space Marine, that much is pretty damn obvious, of course you'd have to wonder about his sanity when he willingly lugs around a plasma cannon...

Appearance: 
9'0" tall exactly, he was pretty darn big even before the transformation, it just got ridiculous when he did have them. He has slightly grey hair mixed in with his black hair, in a neat haircut to keep it out of his way.
His skin is dark bronze and he has blue eyes, his face has an assortment of minor scars, on a whole he has a small assortment of plasma scarring to accompany all that.

Background: 
Obviously, Tank wasn't always his name, it was more a nickname that everyone soon began to remember more than his real name, himself included.
He earned it from when he was in training, as a Scout he was always the Heavy Bolter man, or the Missile Launcher man, and he was so darn big he could keep up rather well with such a giant weapon.
Not too mention giving such a big man a sniper rifle seemed... silly...
When he got into Devastator training that was where he found his niche, having a merry old time going through all the heavy weapons and decimating the foes of the Emperor with reckless abandon.

He also appeared to be rather hard to damage, of all the Space Marines in his Company, he maintained somewhat of a record of the least amount of wounds, no one was really sure how some one so big could manage that, especially since he got shot quite a lot.
The Assault Marine phase didn't work out so well, the jump pack wasn't quite keeping him up with the others, though he did hit pretty hard when he finally got there.
So as a Tactical Marine he got himself a Plasma Cannon and been filling the role of 'Tank' for the squad, considering he was pretty mobile with such a huge weapon like a tank would be. Though it wasn't just because he was a fire magnet that everyone gave him wide berth...



I hope a plasma cannon's okay, I more intended for him to be a comic relief anyways but I can change it to a heavy bolter or something if need be


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

blazinvire, its great, story is good, and the wepon would be needed since all you guys have right now are bolters and thunderhammer/axe, when you guys are going up against an unstoppable force XD. the only thing i would change is maybe throw in a combat blade just in case ;D


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

worldmuncher said:


> when you guys are going up against an unstoppable force XD.


These are only beasts with some hardened bones for armour; a bolter fires armour piercing rounds. Bolt weapons can put down any form of tyranid creature not gargantuan as long as enough rounds are put into the thing. A plasma weapon might be able to put down a large swathe of small enemies at any one point, but its not better against larger ones.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

now these smaller ones arent gonna go done that easy, you ever read warrior brood? they dont stop, even after being hit


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I have, I also know if you put enough rounds into a 'nid so that they are nothing more than parts of a whole those parts will not be able to keep on going.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

I reckon Tank can just punch and shoot anything that gets close, though it might be amusing to give him a second bolt pistol... gangsta!!!

And screw bolters, plasma cannons explode!!!

... the shots I mean...

I was contemplating giving him a lascannon but then I'd be too tempted to scream out "I'M CHARGIN MAH LAZER!!!!"

Sounds like something a Flash Gitz would say, enough bullets will take down anything.
Though it'd sound orkier than that.
With lots of yellow.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

lol ok so your right


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just so I'm clear, because I will be joining soon, we can't be librarians, chaplins or any other special marine like that?


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

i wasnt going to but, because you asked you can be one of those. you guys do need a leader


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks! Ok, here goes *crackes fingers back*...

name: Librarian Thantos

age: 568

gear: Force sword, combi-plasma. psychic hood, artificer armour and (because I thought I should include the powers he has mastered) The Quickening, Lightning arc and Storm of the Emperor's Wrath.

bio: Born on the moon of Davin, Thantos was inducted as a marine after he single-handedly defeated a brood of tyranid warriors, breaking the synaptic bond , and saving his town. After his initiation, he was found to posses psychic powers, and so was sent to be train, by no one less than Tigirius himself. Having almost lost his town to tyranids, and many battle brother since, to the tyranids, he has a personal deep loathing for them. 

appearance: Dark skined, muscular, with deep-set eyes, due to years of using psychic powers


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

this is great, nice story. and i love psykers versus nids. welcome deus mortis.

and not to sound noobish, but i dont play sm sooo whose tigirius??


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds fun, count me in. i dont know what the special armor is that honor guard get and i have no idea if for the ultramarines he would be sterngaurd so if anyone has any help let me know, please and thank you!

Name: Ares "Bloody" Mycean

Age: 514

Equipment: Power sword and storm shield, bolter and frag grenades and artificer armor.

Appearance: Ares stands at around 8'7" tall and like all marines is heavily muscled. His many years as an assault marine have given him many scars that he is seems to be proud of not the least of which is the massive scar that runs across his face and through one of his eyes. His face is criss crossed with numerous scars that are a bright white from all of the scar tissue and his left eye is completely white while the other is a beautiful blue with gold specks. His right arm is completely bionic from the shoulder down along with his left leg from the knee down, both being heavily modified to suit his purpose as an assault specialist. His hair is blonde but shaved close to his head and he is missing a piece of his left jawbone that has been filled in with a bionic replacement.

Personality: He holds himself with a certain pride and confidence that comes from a life as long as his. He is a born and bred close combat fighter and once he is in the thick of it his sheer tenacity and hatred for the enemy always sees him through. He is a brutaly honest and blunt person and always speaks his mind no matter what.

Bio: Ares was born to an Imperial world with gladatorial pits where orphans were thrown if not adopted. It was in one of these pits that he grew up in and soon he became known as a great fighter and gained the attention of a high ranking officer of the local PDF who wanted him to train him as his bodyguard. Days later though the Ultramarines were sent to quell the planet as a rebellion was in flux and Ares found the opportune moment to break free from his hellish home. 

He was found by an assaulte sergeant of the Ultramarines fighting off his captors and trying to get to the safety of the Imperial lines. The sergeant took him in and argued for his safety from the planet wide purge and it was granted and he soon undertook the procedures to become one of the Angels of Death. After his initiate phase he was taken under the wing of the sergeant who had saved him and became one of the best assault marines in his company, and later taking the place of his mentor after he was killed in battle.

For three centuries he fought as an Assault Sergeant, his zeal for battle, tenacity, confidence in his ability to kill anything that lived and sheer absence of anything close to fear finally earned him one of the highest of honors and he was inducted into his company's honor gaurd after a battle against the World Eaters chaos marines where he had killed the traitors' champion but at the cost of losing his arm. He has been offered Terminator Honors on two occassions but has declined on both because he sees the suits, although powerful, as slow and cumbersome and he likes getting to the enemy as quickly as possible. He has fought numerous fights against the Tyranid scum and has a deep hatred for anything xenos, this is his first time going on a mission with the Deathwatch and he is eager to take the fight to the enemy.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

great, we will start asap

make last adjustments to anything needed ok? ill make action thread soon


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeez, you lot old enough? I mean damn, you all know that once a marine reaches between 500 and 600 his superhuman body finally starts to degrade and he is taken from active service and instead trains new recruits in the tenth company. I have a feeling the Ultramarines would adhere to something like this pretty heavily, just like all aspects of the codex.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

im not taking age into considertion in my gming soooo idt it matters.

and if you guys have adoptables, throw them in ur sigs if you want and ill click when i go on, if you dont mind clicking mine everynow and then lmao


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Then why list it as a requirment in the character profile? I mean age denotes how long a character has been serving as a warrior of his chapter, in this case, but that does not mean everyone of us has to be centuries old in order to be elite veterans.

I mean we have characters who rival the ages of the senior heroe's of the chapter. Why are these characters not captains or of similar rank? You don't need to be super old to be a veteran, you just need to have a few spots on your service to the chapter that make you stand out slightly. Whether its something as simple as surviving an ambush that saw the death of your squad, and taking up a personal oath to avenge them, and managing to achieve this within the tenets of the codex, to slaying a mighty champion or warrior of an enemy's army or retinue.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

well im not making it a big factor.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh... I honestly didn't know that about space marine age, I thought it was theorised they became some kind of immortal/ageless once they became a space marine.
I might have to rethink some of my space marine profiles...
But Tank's within reason right? kinda... hrrm...

... Daymn that must mean Dante is pretty decrepit by now right? How does he keep his table top stats up?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> ... Daymn that must mean Dante is pretty decrepit by now right? How does he keep his table top stats up?


Ages of five hundred and greater are old for most marines, their bodies begin to degrade, however those of the Blood Angels genestock have always been gifted with greater longevity than those of other chapters. That, along with the fact that some more exceptional individuals will their bodies to last longer, is how someone like Dante is able to live for as long as he has and still be tough as nails. 

In the case of the Blood Angels, you can easily tack on three hundred years to their lives before they begin to degenerate like other chapters. However this comes at a price, their geneseed is degrading at a faster rate than any other chapter, this is most evident with the Flesh Tearers.


That is why marines like Dante, Grimnar, and even Calgar are exceptional. They either are living and fighting longer than most other marines, or have survived wounds so bad they should not have survived without being interred in a dreadnought.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

On second thoughts, can I have second bolt pistol? I think it'd add to his comicalness with the dual-pistol twirling and might make up for his lack of combat blade.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Worldmuncher, just so you know Tigurius is the Ultramarines chief librarian, as you asked a while back


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

yea, 2 boly pistols is fine


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this still open to join?


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

yea why not, we have 5, but i dont mind, go ahead and make a character then when i approve go right ahead and join in

we only just made planetfall


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's a maximum of 10 marines as thats the number in a squad, so get on board Vaz! Action Thread has been set up now


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> It's a maximum of 10 marines as thats the number in a squad,


While thats true for squad sizes, if the GM is not looking for that many players than he does not have to accept ten people. If the GM wants to cut the limit of players off at something like six, then thats his choice. (Though a squad of five with a librarian joined adheres to the five/ten man squad.)


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

vaz is the last man to join

5 marines and leader librarian i can handle it to the best of my abilities


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome.
I only said 10 marines as when I first asked he said between 5 and 10 marines, so I passed on what I was told  Yeah 6 marines is cool.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

no more room, in rp now, sorry to everyone who missed this


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

ok wasnt clear, only control your own character


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok mate


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So are we still fighting the lictor's or have the magically vanished? Because in less than a day you've set them against us and now your latest post seems to be removing them.

You really need to give everyone time for at least one post before you try to move things along or else people will be left behind and this will get stupid and uninteresting very fast.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^^ Agreed


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Deus Mortis, will you stop one offing every single enemy thrown at us? We were all jumped by enemies at once; that means that in the time it takes you to defeat your stronger enemy the rest of us may have defeated ours. Its possible that by not dictating the actions of an NPC, we are leaving the control of its actions to the GM especially because we have been told before that these enemies will not be the pushovers you are having your character make them out to be.


Honestly this is getting a tad ridiculous and the fun is quickly draining; and I know not just for me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

My character didn't even get a chance to attack his Lictor haha...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry mate, I'll cut it out


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

has the game started or will the squad need reinforcements if i can still join is a techmarine aloud??


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I've change my battle with the lictor so it looks more even. If there are still problems, let me know and I'll do my best to ammend it. Once again, I'm sorry for potentally ruining it for you guys.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

there still there



and ok


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> Ok, I've change my battle with the lictor so it looks more even. If there are still problems, let me know and I'll do my best to ammend it. Once again, I'm sorry for potentally ruining it for you guys.


No worries mate. Thanks for changing it


----------

